# Diseño de un Subwoofer - Parte 2: Los filtros



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2009)

Bueno....luego de cinco meses vengo con la segunda parte de esta historia.

Tal como había dicho acá, el filtrado del woofer era relativamente simple, y mas allá de la necesidad de implementarle una Transformación de Linkwitz para extender el rango en baja frecuencias...no parecía hacer falta mucho más para tenerlo listo, de no ser por el filtro pasa-bajos que era necesario para acotar la frecuencia superior a reproducir por el subwoofer...y es acá donde comenzaron los problemas!

Lo primero que hacía falta para seguir con este diseño era saber donde cortar la respuesta del sub, y en base a mis oídos y un poco de chisme del WinISD, estimé que sería cerca de los 150 Hz. Bien...como era una estimación sin mucho fundamento, la decisión se resolvía midiendo la respuesta en frecuencia de los satélites para encontrar a que frecuencia estaba su corte natural y usar esto para saber donde aplicar los filtros pasa-altos que determinarían la frecuencia inferior que iba a ser manejada por los satélites.

Hagamos un alto por un momento: aún sin conocer en detalle el comportamiento de los filtros de topología Linkwitz-Riley, yo ya había decidido usarlos en esta etapa...pero movido más por el "saber popular" que por un conocimiento real de las características de estos filtros. Y no solo eso, sino que ya había decidido que usaría filtros LR de cuarto orden (24 dB/octava) para evitar cualquier interacción entre los satélites y el sub.

Volviendo a lo anterior, tomé la netbook de mi esposa, un microfono de la compu de mi hijo y usando el TrueRTA me puse a relevar la curva de respuesta de los satélites para ver hasta donde respondían. Mi primer error fué ejecutar la prueba a 1 metro de distancia excitando los satélites con ruido rosa. Cuando ví el gráfico de la FFT casi me caigo de espaldas! ... la respuesta era casi plana!, pero meditando un poco me dí cuenta que soy un burro, por que en esa prueba participa toda la habitación como zona reverberante y yo solo quería la rsta del parlante, así que tuve que cambiar a un ensayo de *campo cercano*, colocando el micrófono a 1 cm del cono del parlante y repitiendo la prueba. En la figura siguiente se puede ver la captura de los ensayos en campo lejano y en campo cercano, mas algunas otras cositas:



1- No les den bolilla a esos picos en la rsta en frecuencia que están ubicados a 50Hz y sus múltiplos. Esos picos aparecen por un error en el montaje del generador de ruido rosa, y el campo del trafo de alimentación se acopla a las líneas que llevan la señal al amplificador, metiendo *algo parecido a una senoide*, pero que no es tal cosa a juzgar por el número y orden de las armónicas que se pueden ver . SIn embargo, esas frecuencias se propagan hasta el parlante, donde son reproducidas, captadas por el micrófono y resaltadas en la FFT del TrueRTA.
2- El corte abrupto a los 8 KHz es a causa de la placa de sonido de la netbook, que aparentemente está preparada para ser usada en comunicaciones de voz y no mucho más.
3- En la curva de campo cercano, la rsta es plana entre 150Hz y 1kHz, y más allá comienzan la irregularidades. Para entender esto hay que tener en cuenta que los parlantes que están siendo medidos son del tipo *Rango Extendido* con cono central para la difusión de agudos, y que a 1kHz comienza a reducirse el sonido emitido por el cono "principal del parlante" y comienza la emisión del conito mas chico, pero como el micrófono está ubicado para medir la rsta del cono "grande", la irregularidades aparecen por que no tengo disponible la señal generada por el difusor de agudos. En la figura siguiente puede verse este fenómeno predicho por el WinISD cuando modelé los baffles satélites, donde se puede apreciar claramente la atenuación que sufren las frecuencias superiores a los 2 kHz.



Esto es algo curioso, por que en la realidad, la atenuación comienza antes de los 2 kHz, pero hay que tener en cuenta que los parámetros T/S dados por el fabricante son obtenidos como si se tratara de un parlante "normal" y a mi juicio, estos parámetros dados así no son buenos para evaluar con exactitud la respuesta de un parlante de este tipo, ya que si bien la forma es mas o menos coherente, hay errores en las frecuencias de ocurrencia.

4- Puede verse en el esquema de campo cercano que la frecuencia de corte de los satélites ronda los 150 Hz en lugar de los 174 Hz que predecía WinISD y luego se verá que el Q de estos baffles es exageradamente alto, mucho mayor que el 1.105 predicho por WinISD. También puede verse que la atenuación del filtro pasa-altos acústico formado por el parlante y su caja es de 12 dB/octava tal como predice la teoría. La siguiente figura muestra estos hechos:



Bien, este último punto contiene toda la información que me va a ocasionar los problemas. Veamos que pasa a raíz de este análisis:
1- La frecuencia de corte de los satélites es MUUYYYY alta, y para poder aplicarle un filtro LR de cuarto orden y que se conserve la pendiente de 24 dB/octava es necesario elegir una frecuencia esquina al menos una octava mayor que la de corte, es decir, cerca de 300 Hz o más. Y ahí sonamos, por que si elijo esa frecuencia, el sub ya no es un sub sino un woofer vulgar y silvestre, y no voy a poder usar solo un parlante, ya que si lo hago, elimino el efecto estéreo a no tan baja frecuencia.
2- La otra alternativa es....claro!....usar la tranformación de Linkwitz para bajar la frecuencia de corte de los satélites y ponerle el filtro a donde me quede cómodo. Y en este punto fué cuando comencé a estudiar todo el sitio de don Linkwitz (www.linkwitzlab.com). Por desgracia, hay mucha información que no esta disponible por que Linkwitz la publicó en la AES y hay que comprarles los papers a ellos a U$S 20 cada uno, que si bien no es mucho, si me doy manija me voy a gastar una fortuna. Por suerte, Internet nos brinda muchisima info, y juntando un poco de allá y otro de acá, leyendo un par de libros sobre diseño de filtros activos y repasando lo que estudié hace 23 años, logré descifrar muchas cosas que don Linkwitz dá por conocidas, pero que para mí eran chino básico.
a) El principal efecto de un filtro Linkwitz-Riley no es el hecho del corte de frecuencia ni ninguna cosa que podamos pensar en la línea tradicional. Lo que hacen estos filtros, aparte de atenuar frecuencias como un filtro normal, es que mantienen el desfasaje relativo entre las diferentes frecuencias sin importar el tipo de filtro que las señales atarviesan (pasa altos, pasabanda o pasabajos). Esto es particularmente importante en el caso del tweeter y rango medio, donde un filtro activo o pasivo normal produce un desfasaje de al menos 90º entre las señales que llegan a ellos, y eso tiene por efecto inclinar hacia arriba o hacia abajo el lóbulo acústico emitido por el conjunto de ambos parlantes, modificando entonces el rango tonal percibido al forzar los rebotes prematuros del lóbulo contra el piso u otros objetos. Con un filtro LR, el lóbulo se mantiene "derecho" (aunque ahora comienzan a actuar otras cosas) y perpendicular al plano de emisión.

b) Otra cosa que aprendí (aunque era medio evidente) es que la transformación de Linkwitz es una herramienta fabulosa para conformar filtros pasa-altos acústicos, y que la extensión de respuesta en baja frecuencia es un caso particular de lo que este circuito puede lograr..

c) También encontré que la solución a mi problema no era ninguna de las que dije antes, sino una combinación de las dos . Esto surge de que un filtro LR es un filtro acústico mas que eléctrico, es decir, sus efectos son medibles electricamente, pero sus resultados son eminentemente acústicos, por que desde el punto de vista electrico dejan algo que desear (y síp, si lo piensan, son filtros sub-Bessel, con un Q=0.5. La frecuencia esquina se encuentra a -6 dB en vez de -3 dB como toda la vida lo estudié, y eso es por que los filtros LR se demoran en comenzar la curva de atenuación por que tienen un Q muy bajo. Pero eso mismo que electricamente no los hace del todo buenos es lo que los hace sobresalientes en forma acústica). Cualquier filtro LR de cuarto orden puede armarse como una cascada de filtros de Butterworth de Q=0.707 e igual frecuencia de corte. La solución a mi problema resultó ser entonces usar la transformación de Linkwitz para darle a la respuesta en frecuencia pasa-altos acústica del satélite una curva de Butterworth de segundo orden (Q=0.707), cosa que solo es posible a frecuencias menores de 75 Hz (OJO: esto ultimo solo vale para MI CASO, en base a los datos y mediciones de mis baffles; si ustedes lo hacen esta frecuencia dependerá de las mediciones de sus cajas - esto se refiere al valor *k* que aparece en el cálculo de la TL, y que debe ser > 0 para que la transformación sea realizable y se puedan cancelar los polos del baffle con los ceros generados por este circuito) y eso trae aparejado una importante extensión en baja frecuencia para los satélites. Pero esto solo es la mitad de un filtro LR de 4 orden, por que la otra mitad es un filtro pasa-altos electrico de Butterworth con el mismo Q y frecuencia de corte. El resultado final de este proceso puede verse en la mitad superior de la siguiente figura, donde resulta claro que para lograr el filtro pasa-altos de los medios-altos, voy a tener que modificar la respuesta de los satélites usando la transformación de Linkwitz (TL) mas un filtro pasa-altos activo a fin de lograr el filtro pasa-altos acústico de cuarto orden (LR4), y lo mismo se repite para cada canal. La mitad inferior de la figura es trivial al tener la mitad superior: ya sabíamos que ibamos a extender la respuesta hasta 25 Hz con la TL y ahora solo hay que hacer un filtro pasa-bajos LR4 con frecuencia de corte igual a la usada en el filtro acústico de la mitad superior, que he elegido de 73Hz para simplificar el cálculo de algunos componentes.



Para entender en detalle todo esto, les recomiendo que lean esta publicación de S. Linkwitz y que data de 1978/1980: A Three-Enclosures Louspeaker System with Active Delay and crossover.

Habiendo analizado los diferentes caminos que hay para solucionar el problema de la frecuencia de corte tan alta de los satélites, decidí montar el esquema de arriba como medio de ecualizar la respuesta del subwoofer y la de los satélites, ya que la única posibilidad era hacerlo en conjunto. Para calcular los tres módulos de Transformación de Linkwitz medí directamente *las cajas* usando el método que Linkwitz propone en el paper de 1978 (figura 18 de la segunda parte), que a la larga no es mas que medir el Qts y la Fs del parlante dentro de la caja, así que aquellos que hayan medido los parámetros T/S de algún parlante, tienen casi todo hecho para medir las cajas.
De estas mediciones obtuve los siguientes valores:
Satélites: f0=153 Hz - Q0=1.44
Subwoofer: f0=57.5 Hz - Q0=1.08 (fijense en este caso que efectivo resultó el amortiguamiento, ya que el Qts era de 0.99)
y considerando los valores a conseguir:
Satélites: fp=73Hz - Qp=0.707
Subwoofer: fp=30Hz - Qp=0.8
Se pueden calcular todos los componentes de las TLs, usando la planilla de cálculo *nueva* que está en TrueAudio.

Ahora solo queda calcular los filtros LR para el subwoofer y el Butterworth de segundo orden para cada canal de medios-altos. Si recuerdan que para los medios altos estamos armando un equivalente acústico de un filtro LR4 usando la respuesta del baffle por un lado, mas un filtrado eléctrico de segundo orden por otro; y si además tienen en cuenta que cualquier filtro LR4 no es más que la cascada de dos Butterworth de segundo orden con iguales frecuencias de corte, se puede llegar a la conclusión de que es posible usar el software de cálculo de filtros LR publicado por Elliot Sound Products (ESP), que está al final de la página donde explica su diseño del proyecto 09.

Bueno, después de todo este chamullo, les muestro la respuesta de campo cercano comparativa entre el estado previo de los satélites y el obtenido luego de la aplicación de los filtros, que está en la figura siguiente:



Acá se puede ver como se ha extendido la rsta en frecuencia de los satélites hasta los 70 Hz, aunque la pendiente de atenuación tiene 12 dB/octava. Esto parece un error, ya que deberían ser 24 dB/octava según la atenuación combinada del FPA Butterwortth de segundo orden en cascada con la respuesta de segundo orden del baffle ajustada por la TL. Bueno, resulta que no es tal error! La curva efectiva de atenuación del baffle es la de un sistema de segundo orden, tal cual lo predice la teoría y la aplicación de la TL. Si esta curva tuviera una atenuación de 24dB/octava hubiera sido equivalente a la modificación del orden de la función de transferencia del baffle (similar a lo que sería un bass-reflex), cosa que no hemos hecho, ya que la TL solo ha desplazado hacia las bajas frecuencias el extremo inferior de la curva cancelando unos polos de la función de transferencia del baffle y agregando unos nuevos en mejor posición. Si bien esta curva es de segundo orden, tal como debe ser, las señales eléctricas que excitan el parlante ya están atenuadas por el filtro de Butterworth de segundo orden que está en cascada previo a la TL, así que al oído (y al micrófono) las ondas que son irradiadas efectivamente han sufrido el paso por un filtro de 24 dB/octava, aunque en la figura solo vemos la respuesta del baffle. En otras palabras, lo que la figura muestra es la atenuación que sufren las señales solamente gracias al efecto del baffle corregido, pero estas señales debajo de los 73 Hz ya están bajo el efecto del Butterworth de segundo orden. La forma mas clara de ver el efecto de la atenuación de 24 dB/oct efectiva que ha tenido lugar es analizar la presencia del tono espúreo de 50 Hz debido al acople del transformador y que aparece en la figura anterior. Si lo miran con detalle, ese tono tiene una amplitud de 26dB en la parte superior de la figura previa, correspondiente al baffle sin ninguna corrección, mientras que en la parte inferior de la misma figura puede verse que tiene un amplitud de entre 2 y 3 dB, lo que equivale a una atenuación efectiva de 23 a 24 dB, cosa normal en ese punto de la curva de respuesta en frecuencia.

Acá abajo va de nuevo la respuesta corregida de los satélites con algunas líneas de referencia:



Bueno, para terminar con el diseño, había que poner todo en un gabinete que hiciera juego con el amplificador de los medios-altos (y que ahora son medios/bajos - altos). Les paso un par de fotos de como quedó el ecualizador terminado:
a) Acá visto de frente:



b) Y acá visto por adentro:



Como verán, no he incluido nada de la respuesta del subwoofer por que todavía no le armo el amplificador . Y claro, esto me llevó mas tiempo de lo que pensaba y tuve que estudiar un montón.
En el último capítulo de esta historia veremos lo referido al amplificador y las curvas de respuesta del subwoofer.

*CONCLUSIONES:*
Bueno, esta es la parte importante para los que quieran saber que sucedió al final de tanto medir y calcular. Desde el punto de vista técnico, ya están dadas todas las curvas, circuitos y medios de cálculo necesarios, así que no hay mucho mas que hablar. El asunto es que todas las ecualizaciones que he aplicado (y que están tomadas del paper de Linkwitz referido mas arriba) son escencialmente acústicas, así que ahora voy a entrar en un terreno que *odio* pero que no puedo evitar ahora: lo subjetivo.
Desde el punto de vista subjetivo, el efecto de esta ecualización es IM.PRE.SIO.NAN.TE! Con el punto de escucha y los baffles en la misma posición que estaban originalmente (mal puestos, contra la pared, pero no puedo alejarlos mucho más) da la impresión de que hubiera ampliado en forma desmesurada el living de mi casa. Ahora es posible, no solo ubicar el centro de la imagen estéreo en algún punto que parece estar detrás de la pared, sino que pareciera que los baffles están por todas partes ya que por debajo de los 7 kHz (mas o menos) es difícil determinar la posición de los baffles a no ser que aparezca un efecto estéreo muy pronunciado (por ejemplo, el avión que pasa volando de derecha a izquierda en el tema "Blue Blue Sky" de Alan Parsons, en el albun On Air). Bueno...mas vale que cierren los ojos para hacer esta prueba , por que los parlantes están ahí al lado . Varios de los que me han visitado cuando estaba escuchando música no podían creer lo que estaban oyendo. La definción del sonido de los parlantes ha tenido un aumento impactante, ya que he descubierto cosas que no había oído nunca en varios CD viejos que tengo. Eso sumado a la "desaparición" de los parlantes y la extensión en graves han producido un entorno donde es muy, pero muy muy agradable escuchar la música.
Por otra parte, la extensión hasta los 70Hz me ha hecho dudar de usar el subwoofer (seeee...pero igual lo voy a usar ya que lo tengo hecho). Ahora el contenido de graves es muy completo y no se siente que falte nada, excepto en un par de películas con efectos de subgraves para que retumbe todo y que acá no suenan casi nada, pero esta bien que sea así...para eso está el sub.
En resumen, estoy muy contento de haberle dedicado el tiempo que le he puesto a este diseño, por que he aprendido un montón de cosas, he aprendido a medir otras más y me ha quedado un sistema estéreo a todo ku*** del que puedo estar orgulloso.

Por último, para los que hayan leído el paper de Linkwitz, este ecualizador no incluye los retardos temporales, así que no los busquen . Y no los incluye por que no son necesarios en mi caso:
a) Los satélites tienen un parlante rango-extendido, un crossover pasivo de primer orden, y no tienen un tweeter normal, sino uno piezoelectrico, que también desfasa la señal, así que estoy viendo como hacer para analizar el comportamiento de este conjunto y ver que tanto se inclina el lóbulo de radiación.
b) Dada la posición del subwoofer y los satélites, la diferencia de plano de radiación entre ellos es, cuando mucho, de 50mm, lo cual, a la frecuencia de 70 Hz, es un desfasaje ínfimo para corregir, y va a ser mas lío calcular los retardos que la diferencia acústica que pueda haber por una diferencia de recorrido tan pequeña.


Bien...hasta acá llego. Si tienen alguna duda, pregunten 
---------
Primera parte: *La caja*.
Tercera parte: *Ajuste y respuesta del Sub*.


----------



## Emi77 (Dic 20, 2009)

Muy pero muy bueno EZ, quedo genial el ASP y el articulo muy completo. Es la unica forma de hacer un buen sistema de sonido.

Te felicito, Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2009)

En dos palabras: Im Pecable.

Definitivamente algún día tendré que ponerme a leer en detalle los artículos de Don Linkwitz y a digerirlos bien (por arriba se entienden, pero el detalle ya se complica un poco).
Por lo pronto, vayan mis felicitaciones y mi más sincera y bienintencionada envidia.

Saludos

PS: Veo que probaste el sonido con "cualquier pavadita"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> En dos palabras: Im Pecable.
> ...
> Por lo pronto, vayan mis felicitaciones y mi más sincera y bienintencionada envidia.



Muchas gracias por tus comentarios!!!



Cacho dijo:


> Definitivamente algún día tendré que ponerme a leer en detalle los artículos de Don Linkwitz y a digerirlos bien (por arriba se entienden, pero el detalle ya se complica un poco).



Son artículos muy interesantes, lamentablemente toda la base necesaria está en la AES y hay que comprar los papers...
Y si...para verlos en detalle hay que tomar las cosas con calma.



Cacho dijo:


> PS: Veo que probaste el sonido con "cualquier pavadita"



El software (TrueRTA) es excelente, aunque podría haber usado el Audacity, pero era mas lío. Ahora, el resto del equipo, SI es cualquier pavadita . El  micrófono es uno de esos de PC, así que no dá para mucho (ya estoy viendo la necesidad de armar el proyecto 93 de ESP) y la netbook de mi esposa es una Acer que anda bien, pero como verás, la entrada de micrófono dista mucho de ser lo que necesito. De todas formas, con eso alcanzaba para ver lo que necesito.

PD: Ahora hay que rediseñar el montaje del generador de ruido rosa, por que esos mútiplos de 50 Hz llegan a desesperarme...

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 21, 2009)

Felicitaciones ezavalla, tremendo tutorial te estás armando, qué envidia (de la sana) que estés disfrutando de escuchar tu música con excelente calidad y más aún todo producto del esfuerzo propio y de ir a avanzando en el tema, seguramente has aprendido un montón de cosas, tal cual comentás. Ni hablar que va derecho a favoritos (al igual que la 1º parte), gracias por la info!

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 21, 2009)

Perdón por no aclararlo, yo hablaba de Alan Parsons Project con lo de "cualquier pavadita" 

Por lo del ruido rosa, el TrueRTA tiene un generador. Si usás una de esas plaquitas de sonido tipo pen drive podés sacar el ruido por ahí y tomarlo por la entrada de la notebook (usando el P93 de ESP, por ejemplo).
Y si la placa original de la notebook te lo permite podés sacar el ruido por los auriculares y tomarlo por el mic sin necesidad de la otra.
Sea como sea, muy buen laburo (insisto).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Perdón por no aclararlo, yo hablaba de Alan Parsons Project con lo de "cualquier pavadita"



Ahhhhh!!!! Y si, te imaginarás que tengo que usar música de los 80/90 (y si es APP...tanto mejor!) por que todavía estaba grabada bien y tiene un rango dinámico importante, que era otra cosa que quería evaluar.



Cacho dijo:


> Por lo del ruido rosa, el TrueRTA tiene un generador. Si usás una de esas plaquitas de sonido tipo pen drive podés sacar el ruido por ahí y tomarlo por la entrada de la notebook (usando el P93 de ESP, por ejemplo).
> Y si la placa original de la notebook te lo permite podés sacar el ruido por los auriculares y tomarlo por el mic sin necesidad de la otra.



Sep...intenté hacerlo de la ultima forma, pero parece que la placa de sonido de la netbook no es full-duplex (es que es una netbook, no una notebook), por que se entrecortaba el ruido y lo que pillaba el microfono era cualquier verdura. Afortunadamente tenía a mano el generador de ruido rosa de ESP que usé un par de veces para verificar la insonorización de un par de salas de ensayo de unos músicos amigos, así que le metí con ese nomás.

Saludos!


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 31, 2009)

,vaya de verdad que estoy sorprendido con tus filtros y lo que comentas de ellos Ezavalla,no imagino la prueba en vivo debe ser increible 
vaya que si le echaste mucho empeño a tu proyecto 
felicidades
una duda
¿con que amplificador usaste tus filtros?
¿ha escuchado a air supply con su equipo? 
(jiji no podia evitar preguntarlo,alguna vez lo puso en un tema por aca,que hizo la prueba de sus amplis con esa musica)
saludos

Felices Fiestas a todos amigos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2009)

Luis1342 dijo:


> ,vaya de verdad que estoy sorprendido con tus filtros y lo que comentas de ellos Ezavalla,no imagino la prueba en vivo debe ser increible
> vaya que si le echaste mucho empeño a tu proyecto
> felicidades



Muchas gracias!



Luis1342 dijo:


> una duda
> ¿con que amplificador usaste tus filtros?



A los satélites los maneja el amplificador de 40+40W que publiqué hace mucho en el hilo de _*"Fotos de amplificadores hechos en casa"*_. El del sub...tengo todo pero hay que montarlo y cambiar los transistores de potencia por que los que tengo son truchos. Dentro de un tiempo voy a subir la tercera parte con ese ampli y las mediciones del sub.



Luis1342 dijo:


> ¿ha escuchado a air supply con su equipo?
> (jiji no podia evitar preguntarlo,alguna vez lo puso en un tema por aca,que hizo la prueba de sus amplis con esa musica)



Sabés que todavía no he podido escuchar a Air Supply? Me dediqué a escuchar una parva de MP3 que tengo, y los que están grabados a menos de 192 Kbps...dan asco! No tienen mucha imagen estéreo, pero sobre todo...la posición de los parlantes no desaparece como en un CD tradicional. Ya sé que eso es por el recorte de agudos y toda la bola, pero es exageradamente notoria la diferencia. Para colmo, tengo los CD originales de KEANE y no suenan tan bien como otros bastante mas viejos (principios y mediados de los 90). Resulta que rippeo un par de tracks críticos, los levanto con el Audacity y....7.5dB de rango dinámico LPMQLP!
Y luego vienen por acá los especialistas en sonido y grabaciones a discutir las diferencias entre usar preamplificadores con trafos y sin trafos...y todas esas estupideces. APRENDAN A GRABAR, BURROS!!!


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Jul 27, 2010)

Increible el laburo que te mandaste ezavalla, excelentes los analisis.

Estoy armandome un proyecto parecido al tuyo, unas cajas de medios agudos mas un subwoofer. Las mid-high las tengo andando y suenan bastante lindo, estan calculadas con el Bass Box Pro, me sorprendieron los graves que tienen a pesar del parlante chico que use (Audifiel de 6 pulgadas).
El parlante para el subwoofer tambien es un Audifiel de 12 pulgadas, ya tengo el diseño con win ISD con los parametros T/S que yo mismo medi, me dieron bastante diferentes que unos que encontre en el foro, pero bueno, me la voy a jugar por los que yo medi porque creo que lo hice lo mas prolijamente posible.
Bueno, ahora el mangazo, queria saber si hay posibilidad de que me facilites el diseño de pcb de la Linkwitz Transform ya que vos lo tenes probado. No es de vago, si no que no tengo experiencia diseñando PCBs y seria frustrante no obtener los resultados esperados despues de tanto trabajo por un mal diseño de placa.

Saludos y espero que no lo tomes a mal, si no te interesa compartir los diseños es totalmente comprensible, solo lo pedia porque vi que compartiste el del crossover.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2010)

flacopablo:
Te agradezco los comentarios y me alegro mucho de que hayas hecho un diseño a conciencia basado en los parámetros T/S de los parlantes.

En cuanto a PCB de la Transformación de Linkwitz...hummmm...no es que tenga problemas en compartirlo, el problema es que se trata de un diseño hecho con ingeniería inversa del PCB de ESP, y como este hombre tiene ese PCB a la venta, no me parece nada ético que yo lo ande entregando por ahí...viste? En este tema que te paso se trató lo de los PCB de Rod Elliot: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/pcbs-rod-elliott-publicarlos-23721/

Espero que sepas comprender...

Saludos!


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Jul 28, 2010)

Me habia olvidado de este detalle de los diseños de Rod Elliot, tenes toda la razon, ya habia leido el tema donde se armo la discusion. No hay problema, lo entiendo perfectamente.

Asi que a diseñar la placa nomas, vamos a ver que sale, no se ve complicado el esquema a simple vista, pero siempre alguna complicacion puede haber.

Ya estare posteando los resultados seguramente. Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

OK.
Dale con confianza, el PCB es relativamente simple y el sistema completo funciona muy bien.
Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 28, 2010)

Muy buenas ezavalla, descubri de casualidad el post, FELICITACIONES!!! realmente un trabajo digno de ser acreditado.  A disfrutarlo... con grabaciones de las de nuestra epoca, que si tenian un buen margen dinamico.  Un Gran Abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola Sergio. Pensé que ya lo había leído!
Me alegro que te gustara.
Un abrazo y que estés bien!


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 26, 2011)

Gran Zavalla: Grandioso tu "cookbook" para hacer el woofer !
Tengo unos jahro mal enconados por ahi , voy a ver si sirven para algo....sino los usare como amasadora de pizza.
Que grande Don Linkwitz! me hizo repasar Laplace !!! Al final se pesca , pero cuesta.
Despues de delirar un tiempo con los horn , me voy a meter con la cajita chica .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gran Zavalla: Grandioso tu "cookbook" para hacer el woofer!


Me alegro que te guste! Falta la última parte, pero tengo que verificar las mediciones del sub. En poco tiempo la voy a escribir.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Que grande Don Linkwitz! me hizo repasar Laplace !!! Al final se pesca , pero cuesta.


Solo Laplace tuviste que repasar?   yo tuve que incluir filtros y síntesis de redes para entender que corno hacía con los Q eléctricos y *acústicos *


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 26, 2011)

Si.... la verdad que no digiero todavia la diferencia de "electrico" con "acustico" .... pero ya estoy dimensionando la caja. 
Lastima que hay que trabajar en las estupideces que dan plata tambien!


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 27, 2011)

El TrueRTA que usaste que version es? , donde lo compraste? 
La freeware no tiene el analisis por sweep , no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El TrueRTA que usaste que version es?


No me acuerdo y no tengo la Netbook a mano, pero era la última que estaba disponible como por octubre del 2009...


AntonioAA dijo:


> donde lo compraste?


me lo prestaron....
  


AntonioAA dijo:


> La freeware no tiene el analisis por sweep , no?


Lo que no tiene el freeware es la posibilidad de trabajar en tercios de octava. El sweep si lo tiene, pero no funciona en la Netbook por que parece que la "placa de sonido" no es full duplex...mejor ni usar un netbook para esas medidas...


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 27, 2011)

Que buenos amigos tenes!...No consigo que me lo presten!  Lamentablemente no es algo tan comun y donde se encuentra son antros de baja calaña que muerden.
Tengo la misma netbook que vos... (de mi Sra. tambien, JUAZ! ) y ya estuve viendo que es detestable ...lei tambien que ninguna de estas sirve para el ARTA tampoco ya que parece que la entrada de microfono es MONO.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 27, 2011)

Yo te lo presto, busca en mis post o en mis archivos subidos






por aca anda


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/ingenieros-audio-foro-electronica-19072/


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 29, 2011)

Una preguntita ( no me reten si esta por ahi porque no la encontre ) :
Las mediciones con el trueRTA se hacen con ruido rosa o blanco?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2011)

Con ruido rosa, por que con ruido blanco, aparte de ver cualquier cosa en la respuesta en fcia., también vas a volar los tweeters...
El ruido rosa tiene espectro de potencia plano, el blanco crece a 3dB/oct...

IMPORTANTE: Ojo con las conclusiones que saqués con el TrueRTA, por que solo vas a ver el espectro la emisión sonora del parlante, y no la respuesta en frecuencia del parlante (no está midiendo la entrada de señal)


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 29, 2011)

Ok, yo hubiera pensado al reves , ya que el blanco tiene intensidad constante... 
El otro paso sera poner a punto el ARTA , que tiene un lazo justamente para eso , pero como dijo Inodoro Pereyra, no soy vago , quizas un poco timido para el esfuerzo ....
Ya tengo las maderas cortadas para la caja , va ser de unos 70lts, medidas aureas ( se lo copie a un amigo espero este finde pegarle la encolada.
Las primeras pruebas que estoy haciendo con el RTA me dan horribles , tiene armonicos tremendos cuando pongo una senoidal... estoy probando con una notebook HPque no se caracteriza por su sonido y el maldito win7 tiene unas vueltas tremendas para configurar los dispositivos, no estoy seguro si lo estoy haciendo bien.


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 29, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Con ruido rosa, por que con ruido blanco, aparte de ver cualquier cosa en la respuesta en fcia., también vas a volar los tweeters...
> El ruido rosa tiene espectro de potencia plano, el blanco crece a 3dB/oct...



Mis felicitaciones por el trabajo que haz hecho. Son *Muchas*horas de c**o en la silla y ojos en la pantalla....Te imagino con un Chivas en el sillón, disfrutando el resultado de tanto laburo.
Te comento que yo uso el TrueRTA (que conocí a traves de tus posts) con una notebook y me aparece también la frecuencia de 50 Hz y múltiplos usando el generador de ruido rosa del programa, tanto con la compu alimentada con la bateria como con la red. Por lo tanto supongo que lo que vos viste no debe ser un problema del generador que estás usando sino algo diferente que habrá que investigar. Tu generador ha sido declarado *INOCENTE*.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2011)

> Las primeras pruebas que estoy haciendo con el RTA me dan horribles ,  tiene armonicos tremendos cuando pongo una senoidal... estoy probando  con una notebook HPque no se caracteriza por su sonido y el maldito win7  tiene unas vueltas tremendas para configurar los dispositivos, no estoy  seguro si lo estoy haciendo bien.


Bue...no te pongás mal...
Antes que nada, hacé mediciones de campo cercano, con el mic a 1cm del parlante, y en lo posible, del medio del parlante. Esto es para eliminar las influencias del medio ambiente reverberante.
Si dudás de la notebook, puenteá las salida de linea con el mic, bajale el volumen y tirá una captura para ver que sale....digo...estás usando la salida de línea para generar el ruido rosa, no?



piratex45 dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones por el trabajo que haz hecho. Son *Muchas*horas de c**o en la silla y ojos en la pantalla....Te imagino con un Chivas en el sillón, disfrutando el resultado de tanto laburo.


La verdad...es que el whisky no me gusta mucho salvo con el café...pero le pego al GIN 
Gracias por tu apoyo!



piratex45 dijo:


> Te comento que yo uso el TrueRTA (que conocí a traves de tus posts) con una notebook y me aparece también la frecuencia de 50 Hz y múltiplos usando el generador de ruido rosa del programa, tanto con la compu alimentada con la bateria como con la red. Por lo tanto supongo que lo que vos viste no debe ser un problema del generador que estás usando sino algo diferente que habrá que investigar.


Ojo con lo que estás viendo! 
No vaya a ser que el problema sea tu amplificador que tenga un zumbido de 50Hz por lazos de masas o esas cosas, y la FFT del TrueRTA la revela...por que la notebook alimentada a batería no me suena como fuente de ruido de 50Hz.  



piratex45 dijo:


> Tu generador ha sido declarado *INOCENTE*.


Ya me voy a sacar la duda, por que tengo que ensayar el sub para ver la respuesta en frecuencia, y ya modifiqué el generador para alejarle el trafo..


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 29, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ojo con lo que estás viendo!
> No vaya a ser que el problema sea tu amplificador que tenga un zumbido de 50Hz por lazos de masas o esas cosas, y la FFT del TrueRTA la revela...por que la notebook alimentada a batería no me suena como fuente de ruido de 50Hz.
> 
> 
> Ya me voy a sacar la duda, por que tengo que ensayar el sub para ver la respuesta en frecuencia, y ya modifiqué el generador para alejarle el trafo..




Yo tuve la misma duda que me planteas y probé con varios amplificadores con igual resultado.
Sin poner las manos en el fuego por él, también usé un receiver Pioneer SX 750 ( comprado cuando yo era rico.!!! en el año 1977) al que, a lo largo de los años he sometido a las mas despiadads pruebas y salió siempre airoso. Adjunto foto para los nostálgicos.
Tambien use como fuente el sonido de los parlantes de la laptop alimentada con la batería y entré al TrueRTA con un buen micrófono y siguen apareciendo los 50 Hz y armónicos hasta los 500HZ. Cosa e mandinga!!!!

Siguiendo con el tema de la prueba de los parlantes y amplificadores les subo un link que creo que les va a interesar. Les cuento a los jóvenes, que quizás no conozcan al autor, de que se trata.

http://links.argentinawarez.com/?http://depositfiles.com/files/x655snsln


Alan Parsons fue el ingeniero de sonido de Pink Floyd y está inscripto en la historia como uno de los grandes hacedores del mejor sonido de todos los tiempos.
Hace un tiempo lanzó a la venta un set de 2 DVD de audio con todo tipo de sonidos de prueba grabados en el estudio Abbey Road (ex de los Beatles) considerado uno de los mejores del mundo. A los foristas europeos les recomiendo que si pueden lo compren.
Los 2 DVD se venden en un estuche donde se incluye un medidor SPL alimentado a bateria para testear tanto los parlantes como el ambiente donde se los escucha.
Espero que les sea de interés.
Saludos.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Que buenos amigos tenes!...No consigo que me lo presten!  Lamentablemente no es algo tan comun y donde se encuentra son antros de baja calaña que muerden.
> Tengo la misma netbook que vos... (de mi Sra. tambien, JUAZ! ) y ya estuve viendo que es detestable ...lei tambien que ninguna de estas sirve para el ARTA tampoco ya que parece que la entrada de microfono es MONO.



Hola AntonioAA, en este link te lo prestan






Espero que te funcione.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2011)

piratex45 dijo:


> Yo tuve la misma duda que me planteas y probé con varios amplificadores con igual resultado.
> Sin poner las manos en el fuego por él, también usé un receiver Pioneer SX 750 ( comprado cuando yo era rico.!!! en el año 1977) al que, a lo largo de los años he sometido a las mas despiadads pruebas y salió siempre airoso. Adjunto foto para los nostálgicos.


Que bonitoooooooo!!!!




​


piratex45 dijo:


> Tambien use como fuente el sonido de los parlantes de la laptop alimentada con la batería y entré al TrueRTA con un buen micrófono y siguen apareciendo los 50 Hz y armónicos hasta los 500HZ. Cosa e mandinga!!!!


   Cosa de mandinga.....   



piratex45 dijo:


> Siguiendo con el tema de la prueba de los parlantes y amplificadores les subo un link que creo que les va a interesar. Les cuento a los jóvenes, que quizás no conozcan al autor, de que se trata.
> 
> Alan Parsons fue el ingeniero de sonido de Pink Floyd y está inscripto en la historia como uno de los grandes hacedores del mejor sonido de todos los tiempos.
> Hace un tiempo lanzó a la venta un set de 2 DVD de audio con todo tipo de sonidos de prueba grabados en el estudio Abbey Road (ex de los Beatles) considerado uno de los mejores del mundo. A los foristas europeos les recomiendo que si pueden lo compren.
> Los 2 DVD se venden en un estuche donde se incluye un medidor SPL alimentado a bateria para testear tanto los parlantes como el ambiente donde se los escucha.


Yo tengo el Sound Check de Alan Parsons y Stephen Court....pero es mas viejo...y era un CD

PD: Quitá los links......


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 29, 2011)

Perdon, perdón, perdón, perdón, no se repetirá el error.
Esta noche me voy a dormir sin postre.!!!!

Cosa e mandinga = Cosa de mandinga : Dícese de una situación a la que no se le puede encontrar explicación y por lo tanto se la atribuye a Mandinga (el Diablo) [Diccionario Piratex última edición].
Saludos y perdón, una vez mas.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 30, 2011)

Como no soy atolondrado.... entre ayer y hoy arme la caja que mencione mas arriba y le puse el parlante jahro de 12 mal enconado que mencioné antes.
Como suena el parlante en esa caja? HORRIBLE , aun me falta ponerle mucho aislante , pero me parece que el problema que tiene son las resonancias en el cono.
La caja es de aglomerado, muy reforzada,pesa horrores y no creo que tenga filtraciones.
Siguiendo las instrucciones del gurú Zavalla , puse el TrueRTA , microfono a 1cm ... Lo malo o bueno segun se mire e ilustro mas abajo en las imagenes , es que la respuesta es BUENA! tratandose del parlante que es. Tiene su caida debajo de los 55hz pero no hay picos . Tambien me da muy bien la respuesta en frecuencia con el programa de ymec.com !

Quisiera que opinen : Lo dejo asi como está? ....me quedaria con ganas de probar la transformación del Linkwitz , pero no creo que el parlante de para mucho, a lo sumo lo podria extender hasta 40Hz.
como dice el dicho criollo ( y espero no me metan una denuncia por discriminación) :
"el que nace barrigon es al ñudo que lo fajen"

Los Pioneer de esa epoca! que fierros! Tambien los Technics, JVC y Sansui !
Yo tengo dos Sansui A60 de esos años , pero ya eran la linea "barata" , pero siguen andando joya.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2011)

La respuesta está bastante bien! Pero ojo, que no es la FT del sistema, sino la respuesta solo del parlante. De todas formas y ya que tenés armada la caja, podrías aprovechar de medir el Q del conjunto y la frecuencia de corte, que en esencia es los mismo que medir la del parlante. COn eso podés saber como se responde el conjunto y si podés aplicar o no la LT.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 1, 2011)

Eso es lo que me falta, probe usar el programa que trae el ARTA para eso , no me dejaba calibrar y despues lei que NO funciona en notebooks porque la entrada unica de microfono es MONO.
Lo hare hoy con el metodo tradicional.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 1, 2011)

- Lo que natura non da , Linkwitz non presta
- Oda a la Mecha Copa
- El que inventó el Bass Reflex no tenia genitales hipertrofiados

Aprovechando el domingo tormentoso volvi sobre la caja y el inmundo parlante, tome el WinISD con los parametros que alguna vez habia medido.... y termine practicando un hermoso agujero de 100mm en el cual puse un caño de Pvc 15cm .

Santo remedio!!! Si bien nunca van a ser Hifi mejoraron muchisimo ,mucha mas SPL , no tanto retumbe , excursion de cono mas controlada.....
Termine haciendo una de las malditas cajitas Pro que tanto critico !!! 
....ahora le copio a mi hija los temas de Rihanna , Katy Perry y David Ghetta ... No necesitan DJ ???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Aprovechando el domingo tormentoso volvi sobre la caja y el inmundo parlante, *tome el WinISD con los parametros que alguna vez habia medido.... y termine practicando un hermoso agujero de 100mm en el cual puse un caño de Pvc 15cm .
> 
> Santo remedio!!! Si bien nunca van a ser Hifi mejoraron muchisimo ,mucha mas SPL , no tanto retumbe , excursion de cono mas controlada* .....
> Termine haciendo una de las malditas cajitas Pro que tanto critico !!!



Pero a la caja sellada, le aplicaste la LT o nó? Que valor te dió el Q del conjunto?
Que una cajas sea bass-reflex no significa que sea de audio-pro, pero exige protegerle la excursión por debajo de la frecuencia de sintonía, y no te permite tener el control de la respuesta quepodés lograr con una caja sellada.

Los parlantes JAHRO tienen parámetros que los hacen mas adecuado para cajas bass-reflex, por que al ser "tan económicos :enfadado:", es la forma mas simple de lograr llegar a reproducir bajas frecuencias. De todas formas, siempre podés ponerlos en cajas cerradas, pero vas a tener un aumento de la fs y del Qtc y van a retumbar bastante en frecuencias no taaan bajas...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 2, 2011)

El sabio Mr Linkwitz advierte en algun lugar de su pagina que NO TODO PARLANTE es apto para aplicar su transformacion ....Menciona una pruebita simple para hacer .Viendo el caso de este parlante , que fue enconado para usar en un bajo , si bien las mediciones dan "normales" ... es una porqueria .
Por eso desisti. Viste que te dije que al aplicarle una senoidal con el trueRTA salian armonicos importantes?
Con respecto a la Xmax , en este caso NO es uno de sus fuertes ( a ojo deber ser 5mm a lo sumo ) , todo lo que he leido es que la caja sellada TIENE MAXIMA EXCURSION, en cambio , el bass reflex tiene un MINIMO en la frecuencia de sintonia y por debajo de ella , la excursion cae mas rapido que en la sellada.
Ayer termine achicando el tubo de sintonia a 4 cm! Me engañaba con el winisd vs. mediciones ya que la caja tiene 70 lts pero con la lana de vidrio la respuesta que obtenia era como para casi 100lts.
Asi quedo sintonizada a unos 50Hz ( Fo=55 ) 
Repito: lo que Natura non da , Linkwitz non presta.... 
Sera en la proxima , este baffle quizas se lo regale a mi sobrino que escucha cumbia!

Antes que eso tengo en vista dos experimentos:

- Engrudarle el cono con protector de subcarrocerias al estilo del parlante Vifa con formas "desprolijas" de modo de aumentarle por un lado la masa y bajarle la Fo y por otra parte hacerlo mas rigido ante las resonancias en la superficie ( total , asi no sirve )

- Visto el aumento de la SPL con la abertura casi sin tubo .... hacer un canal bien ancho de sintonia , a mayor superficie mas largo es el tubo ... me acerco a un horn .

Despues te cuento .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El sabio Mr Linkwitz advierte en algun lugar de su pagina que NO TODO PARLANTE es apto para aplicar su transformacion ....Menciona una pruebita simple para hacer .Viendo el caso de este parlante , que fue enconado para usar en un bajo , si bien las mediciones dan "normales" ... es una porqueria .
> Por eso desisti. Viste que te dije que al aplicarle una senoidal con el trueRTA salian armonicos importantes?


Seee....eso es 100% cierto...peeeeeero, como la vida está llena de compromisos y esto no es una excepción, y encima hay que respetar el KARMA y dar algo para recibir algo, acá podés decir: no importa que aumente un poco la distorsión si esto se produce por debajo de los 40Hz, ya que ahí hay poca información y de bastante bajo nivel . Claro que esto es sabiendo que lo voy a usar en casa y no se la voy a pegar al maximo de volumen en una fiesta...



AntonioAA dijo:


> Ayer termine achicando el tubo de sintonia a 4 cm! Me engañaba con el winisd vs. mediciones ya que la caja tiene 70 lts pero con la lana de vidrio la respuesta que obtenia era como para casi 100lts.



Nunca ví una caja llegar al límite teórico de expansión del volumen con amortiguamiento, que es del 40%....lo mas que he visto es del orden del 18%....



AntonioAA dijo:


> Antes que eso tengo en vista dos experimentos:
> 
> - Engrudarle el cono con protector de subcarrocerias al estilo del parlante Vifa con formas "desprolijas" de modo de aumentarle por un lado la masa y bajarle la Fo y por otra parte hacerlo mas rigido ante las resonancias en la superficie ( total , asi no sirve )
> 
> ...


Esos experimentos van a estar interesantes!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 2, 2011)

Intento justificar lo que dije . Te paso las respuestas en frecuencia del paralante con las distintas sintonias : sin tubo, con tubo de 15cm y tubo de 30cm . A primera vista uno diria que el de 30 es mejorcita ... pero reproduce el problema de la caja cerrada . Los "pozos" que se ven SUPONGO yo que son los puntos de resonancia de la sintonia de la caja. Poniendo el en winIsd las sintonias para que den esos valores , es que obtengo que se portaban como de 100 lts a menos que los parametros que medi de los parlantes esten mal. ( todo es posible )

Ahora van las pantallas del winIsd, una con los volumenes y otra con las sintonias.

Subo las fotitos del baffle antes que agarre el pincel "artistico" .
Que medicion te parece que haga antes de proceder?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Te paso las respuestas en frecuencia del paralante con las distintas sintonias : sin tubo, con tubo de 15cm y tubo de 30cm . A primera vista uno diria que el de 30 es mejorcita ... pero reproduce el problema de la caja cerrada . Los "pozos" que se ven SUPONGO yo que son los puntos de resonancia de la sintonia de la caja.


Yo no tengo la más palida idea que puede suceder en las 3 primeras gráficas, pero se me ocurre que el soft ese no es muy bueno que digamos  ...nunca he visto que luego de comenzar la caída de la rsta en fcia, luego aumente de nuevo...y eso no vá con la ecuación de cuarto grado de una bass-reflex.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Poniendo el en winIsd las sintonias para que den esos valores , es que obtengo que se portaban como de 100 lts a menos que los parametros que medi de los parlantes esten mal. ( todo es posible )


Donde está todos los parámetros T/S que mediste? Por que el Qtc de la caja cerrada dice 0.383, con lo que el Qts debería ser del orden de 0.3 o menor....y eso es MUUUUY BAJO para un parlante Jahro (pero es bueno)...que siempre tienen un Qts del orden de 1.1 o mas alto



AntonioAA dijo:


> Que medicion te parece que haga antes de proceder?


Yo revisaría los parámetros T/S


----------



## AntonioAA (May 2, 2011)

A mi tambien me llamo la atencion ese pozo... como estaba en aproximadamente la sintonia lo adjudico al aumento de impedancia en la Fb. No controle la tension aplicada  El Qts que medi ( voy a revisar ) era algo de 0,49 , que me parecio demasiado bueno.....y el Vas era de 96lts . Lo curioso es que el WinIsd me daba todas cajas entre 20 y 30lts . La respuesta, no mentia , es fea.
Reviso todo .

Te repito que no todo es culpa de jahro sino que fue enconado ex-profeso a criterio del unico "parlantero" local porque el original era medio liviano y de poca potencia. Era para el bajo de mi hijo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El Qts que medi ( voy a revisar ) era algo de 0,49


 
Si, mejor revisá todo, por que con un Qts de 0.49 no podés tener un Qtc de 0.38 en caja cerrada...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 4, 2011)

Aqui de vuelta , esta vez confie plenamente en la planilla de Mr. Elliot , habia usado antes la de Pcp-> tiene unas inconsistencias terribles, no tiene la misma fla. escrita en el excel que en la pagina!!!
Esta vez use la masa agregada para el Vas ya que la caja ya esta armada . 
ahora tengo: Qts =0.93 !!!!! *mas parecido a la realidad de estas porquerias*. Vas=74lts . Simule para arriba y abajo los errores de peso y frecuencia y a lo sumo seran 68lts.
La respuesta en el winIsd con mi caja es horrible lo mismo ! pero el pico entre 50 y 100hz  es como de 6 dB!!! 
Intente simular con la misma planilla el efecto de agregar masa como quiero pero no logro algo real.

PREGUNTO: me dio por medir con el mismo metodo la Fb , que segun WinIsd es 53hz y obtengo un maximo de impedancia a 25Hz!!!! ( te acordas la rta en frecuencia que puse antes con el pozo?? )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> PREGUNTO: me dio por medir con el mismo metodo la Fb , que segun WinIsd es 53hz y obtengo un maximo de impedancia a 25Hz!!!!


No entiendo  
Todo sistema bass-reflex tiene dos picos de impedancia, uno por encima y otro por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia de Helmholtz (el mínimo entre los picos), que es donde irradia el "agujero", así que está bien que tengas el pico de impedancia a 25Hz si la fb es de 53Hz.



AntonioAA dijo:


> ( te acordas la rta en frecuencia que puse antes con el pozo?? )


Por otra parte estuve revisando esa respuesta que mostraste con "pozos" y te pregunto: son mediciones de campo cercano SOLO DEL PARLANTE? Si es así, entonces están bien, por que esa es la respuesta del parlante solo, lo que le falta es lo que radia el agujero, pero la suma de ambas hay que hacerla en campo lejano...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 4, 2011)

Ojo, por Fb entiendo la de sintonia del tubo... es esa no? . Nunca lei que hubiera 2 picos...
( a seguir leyendo )
Respecto a los pozos, si , era en campo cercano. va a tener que ser muy lejano ... habras visto que la sintonia la puse al costado ya que tambien queria probar poniendo el parlante hacia abajo , como es mi Yamaha o el de Linkwitz para el Pluto ( no noto mejora ) , lo que si , a 45º tengo un resfuerzo importante.

Gracias como siempre por iluminarme!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ojo, *por Fb entiendo la de sintonia del tubo... es esa no?* .


Si, es esa.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Nunca lei que hubiera 2 picos...
> ( a seguir leyendo )


Sip, los bass-reflex tienen siempre dos picos de impedancia, y dependiendo el *ajuste *que hayas elegido va a ser la cercanía de los picos entre sí y con el mínimo en la Fb.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 5, 2011)

Such an asshole!!! 
Termino de ver lo de los dos picos de impdancia !!! , la Fb esta en el VALLE de la curva.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 6, 2011)

Hice la primer pruebita , engrudé el parlante con el protector de subcarrocerias . Resultado?
Lo bueno de la ciencia es que no se dice fracaso sino "experimento fallido" .... la mas agregada es muy poca ( el cono segun calculos pesa mas de 100g y tuve que ponerle 8 monedas de $0,50 con un total de 49g para medir Vas ) . No le hice grandes pruebas pero no se nota cambio . Eso si, quedó re-fashion y me diverti 

Por otra parte , meti los nuevos parametros en el WinIsd y obviamente la respuesta teorica es HORRIBLE , estoy simulando una transformacion de Linkwitz y si pudiera ponerla en practica quedaria perfecto . ( F0=70Hz Q0=2 Fp=30 Qp=0.50 ) PEROOO con esos valores no me da k>0... asi que sigo probando.
 Por suerte consegui en una pagina alemana un pcb con la trasnformacion y un Highpass incluido . Tengo que limpiarla con el Corel y la subo . Soy fiaca para hacer pcb


----------



## sergio rossi (May 7, 2011)

Buenas Noches antonio, por lo que veo no soy el unico que probo de darle mas peso al cono del jahro, en mi desesperacion escuchando que sonaba horrible (y te diria que Horrible sin H), le agrege dos monedas de 50 Ctvos. y si bien sonaban un poco ''mejor'', al medirlos y cargar los valores en el winisd me daban mas que horribles y sin H. Esto te lo comento para que no te sientas solo en este pleno de locura, (mas que sana), por tratar de hacer que esos parlantintos, (por no darles otro adjetivo), suenen bien. Fijate mis mensajes en el post parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional, y en el de banco de datos de parametros t/s estan subidos los valores del wc10 sin masa adicional, los valores de la medicion con carga creo que fueron al tacho de basura (de no ser asi y encontrarlos los psoteo). Puede que con la transformada de L puedas corregirlos, esperamos tus datos ante este desafio. Un fuerte abrazo. sergio


----------



## AntonioAA (May 8, 2011)

Gracias Sergio! Que bueno es la locura compartida ...
No creo que estos pobres tengan remedio , solo los estoy usando para experimentar y aprender.
Como habras leido , encima fueron enconados para usarlos para un bajo , tan horribles no eran antes.
Hasta ahora lo que me da un poco de esperanza es hacer un "tubo de sintonia" bien grande , tan grande que va a terminar casi en un horn , con el volumen disminuido por la sintonia , me da que con 40x10cm y 90cm de largo tengo la misma sintonia .... porque me gusto mucho como cambio al hacersela , por mas que el winisd da que es mejor para caja cerrada.
Sigo probando , te mantengo al tanto!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 9, 2011)

Subo circuito de Linkwitz Transform y PCB que limpié yo... creo que no j...o a nadie, esta publicado en Internet....

Creditos a su autor y en caso de ser ofensivo sera retirado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Subo circuito de Linkwitz Transform y PCB que limpié yo... creo que no j...o a nadie, esta publicado en Internet....
> Creditos a su autor y en caso de ser ofensivo sera retirado.


Antonio:
Ojo con ese esquema, por que tiene la LT mas un filtro LR pasa-altos de segundo orden.
No he revisado el PCB, pero tené cuidado cuando lo armes, por que una mitad no sirve de mucho para un subwoofer...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2011)

Justamente por eso me gustó, Profe!! 
Esta bueno poner un pasa-altos tipo 10/15Hz de modo de matar los conazos por debajo de la Fb....( en alguna parte lo vi , incluso un programejo que se llama "SubSaver" o algo asi )
Tanto en el Jahro que se descompensa MAL en baja frecuencia como en los GB , que andan lindo pero son muy coneadores me vendria bien .

ME OLVIDE ADVERTIR QUE AUN NO LA ARME , ERGO NO DOY FE QUE EL PCB ESTE CORRECTO.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 14, 2011)

El programa Subsaver esta en el mismo lugar que sacaste vos el Boxnotes ....
Ya tengo la madera cortada para hacer el laberinto-sintonia-horn , no deja de parecerse al diseño que propone EighteenSound , salvando las enormes distancias  . Me gusta la idea del parlante bien desahogado... Estoy planeando hacerle un 15" a mi hijo para el bajo ( la 5ta cuerda es a 30Hz!)
Tambien hice un par de plaquetitas para la LT ( que lindas salen usando el papel de atras del Contac!!! )
y voy armando de a poco.. falta tiempo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2011)

Bueno....DALE...pasate unas fotos!!!!!
Ahora...no estarás por ponerle la LT a laberinto-sintonia-horn...no? Acordate que la caja debe ser sellada para poder aplicar la LT...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 15, 2011)

Ya vendran apenas avance! me alegro que te entretenga..
Aunque Ud no crea y me diga que soy un animal, voy a hacer eso... la LT con caja abierta. La estuve simulando en el WinIsd! de ahi saque los valores y hay un truco con el HP que ya te voy a contar . A esta altura no voy a descubrir la polvora , pero a lo mejor la envase distinto!
Por otra parte tengo que pulir el ARTA ya que por ahora me da cualquier cosa . Por otra parte estoy probando en mi taller , que no es justamente una maravilla acustica _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/muestranos-tu-mesa-espacio-trabajo-9776/index12.html#post484750_
Por un lado esta lleno de cajas , que lo hace con poca reverberancia, pero tambien entra a vibrar hasta lo mas impensado cuando me zarpo con la potencia. Es muy cruel para escuchar , pero si anda bien ,se nota.
Eso si , el pico a 75Hz pude comprobar que es real y coincide con el WinIsd.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ya vendran apenas avance! me alegro que te entretenga..
> Aunque Ud no crea y me diga que soy un animal, *voy a hacer eso... la LT con caja abierta*. La estuve simulando en el WinIsd! de ahi saque los valores y hay un truco con el HP que ya te voy a contar.


  
Tené cuidado con la simulación de la LT con el WinISD, por que hay un criterio de realizabilidad de la LT que no sé si el WinISD lo tiene en cuenta, y cuando quieras calcular los valores te pueden aparecer resistencias negativas 

Por otra parte, si estás pensando usar el HP para cortar la respuesta de la caja bass-reflex para que te quede de segundo orden "virtual" y poder aplicar la LT, te digo que es *posible* hacerlo, pero vas a tener que elegir y controlar muy bien las frecuencias de corte y el diseño de la caja para no tener desviaciones, y dudo mucho que puedas extender la respuesta en frecuencia por debajo del punto de corte, a riesgo de meterte nuevamente en el área de sintonía de la caja...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 15, 2011)

Se agradece ! Obvio que el WinIsd es "ideal" , cuando puse los valores en el exel de Mr. Linkwitz me daba K<0 , tuve que jugar bastante hasta que dio "potable" .... 
Lo que quiero hacer por ahora y con este parlante bo..ta es solo aplanarlo un poco , no que reproduzca 30Hz . 
La LT se debe poder aplicar aun con sintonia, sino fijate mi Yamaha ( de 8" !! ) reproduce desde casi 10Hz !!! y tiene el tubo de sintonia con unos cortes en el medio (?!?!?!) como si fuera una doble sintonia... pero fuera de eso no creo que ese parlantito por bueno que sea reproduzca naturalmente asi.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 18, 2011)

Primeras pruebitas: al fin arme la plaquetita , bastante horrible por las resistencias en serie y en paralelo para lograr los valores . Fuera de eso ME DEVORO LA GANANCIA , sonar suena , aparentemente , y que levanta los graves , los levanta pero tengo problemas de nivel . 
Como crujen los pobres parlantitos!! ( estoy probando con los GB )
Temo que con tal refuerzo me vaya afuera del rango de tensiones y sature los opamps. Largas sesiones de osciloscopio me esperan.
Primero voy a medir un poco la respuesta del engendro , no vaya a ser que me haya comido algo.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 18, 2011)

Continuando con mi monologo , medi respuesta en frecuencia con TrueRta,Arta e Ymec.
Se puede ver el pozo que hace en los 75Hz , tal cual lo planeado ! 
Tambien medi antes del HighPass y realmente funciona. El HP lo puse a 50Hz para que no subiera tanto la ganancia . 
Me falta una etapa con una ganancia de 4/5 aproximadamente para reconstruir los niveles adecuados.
It Works!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 20, 2011)

Sigo con el blog ... 
Rediseñe la LT ... F0=75Hz Q0=1,6 Fp=35 Qp=0,8 Fhp=28 Hz.
Funciona!  Adjunto mediciones del filtro puro y su resultado medido con ARTA e Ymec.

Impresion subjetiva: Anda HORRIBLE , pobre parlante , es incorregible pero SE NOTA el cambio de respuesta!!!!! 
Se ven clarito unas irregularidades en 200Hz que son reales , hace unas resonancias en el cono. Lo que Natura non da....Linkwitz non presta. Pero sirve para el proximo proyecto que es el bafle de 15" para bajo de mi Hijito.....

Mañana paso a etapa carpinteria para ensayar TuboSintoniaLargo-Horn etc....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2011)

Bueno Antonio!!! Te sacaste las ganas de probar la LT con un bass reflex!
Las irregularidades que tenés son bastante lógicas. La LT trabaja como un controlador por compensación: Pone un par de ceros donde estaban los polos originales para anularlos, y pone un par de polos nuevos mas o menos donde a vos te guste  para reemplazar los que anulaste y lograr la respuesta buscada. El problema al aplicarlo a una caja bass-reflex es que solo estás compensando *un *par de polos (por que la bass-reflex es de cuarto orden y no de segundo como una caja sellada), pero el otro par lo dejás donde estaba. Esto cambia la respuesta final por completo, por que el ajuste de la caja ya no es un QB3 o un B4 o un C4, sino cualquier verdura derivada de la nueva posición de los polos que has puesto.

En resumen, el parlante puede ser muy malo, pero la elección de la LT para corregirlo puede resultar peor que el parlante . Yo te recomiendo que cierres la caja para transformarla en sellada y que repitas todo el proceso. Ahora vas a ver como la respuesta queda ajustada a los cálculos...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 21, 2011)

Clarisimo! ... lo hare asi cuando tenga un parlante aceptable... 

Pare ESTE caso particular la respuesta obtenida no podia ser mejor ( habras visto las graficas ). Te entiendo la diferencia entre ambas cajas, peeerooo ...fijate que la idea tambien era controlar las bajas frecuencias , que no llegara tan abajo, de ahi que se combina con un HighPass, ergo tambien me "ayudan" los otros polos ( los que no compensé )
De no ser asi, tendria en este momento un cono incrustado en la cara!!!

Lo que NO he revisado es el tema fase , en las pruebas que hice funciono perfecto en bi-amplificacion , con el crossover de LR . No asi con parlantes "directos" que tengo con el otro ampli, tengo cancelacion.
Falta una etapita inversora me parece.

Cuando archive todo esto voy por los GB , que andan bonito pero debajo de 100Hz se caen un poco , a manera de curiosidad, subo la curva de los GB con la LT ... fijate la diferencia de respuesta, es notable.


----------



## sergio rossi (May 21, 2011)

Buen dia Antonio, me esta empezando a picar lo de comenzar a experimentar con la LT, Si bien nunca la utilice y no se como calcularla, alla por mi cuarto año de ing. recuerdo haber visto en TC2 el tema de filtros polos y ceros y demas yerbas (pero bue por las vueltas de la vida fue por donde abandone). Si hay algun lugar para poder leer y desasnarme pasame la info (te lo agradezco). Con respecto a los GB cuando yo compre los mios Gabriel tenia fabricados dos versiones de los de 10'' los que yo compre y una version que caia la respuesta en -3db por debajo de los 150hz, ''que los habia fabricado para sub ''cortandolos en unos 120/130 hz, y la respuesta se extendia hasta los 25hz en unos -4db. me paraece que este es tu caso. Ahora busco los parametros de mis GB y los posteo asi podes comparar. Gracias por tu ''monologo''  que aunque a veces no comento lo siguo sin interrupciones. un abrazo.

Buen dia nuevamente como te dije te envio los dos archivos de los t/s de los gb el B 10 K sw es el que te dije en el parrafo anterior, el otro (sin sw) es el que yo compre. espero te sirvan. otro abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 21, 2011)

Hola Sergio! me alegro que te haya "picado" 

Primero que todo te cuento: mis GB son los primeros , los de Fs=25hz , andan lindo, pero uno siempre quiere mejorarlos ! . Lo unico que me preocupa es que son bastante coneadores , pero aun no les puse un PasaAltos ....

Con respecto al otro tema , no puedo decirte mas que ANIMATE! Si yo obtuve esos resultados con esos parlantes nefastos .. imaginate con alguno mas o menos.

El Profesor Zavalla publico los links al principio de la pagina de Mr. Linkwitz donde podes leer un poco , y la planilla para calcularlo esta acá : http://www.trueaudio.com/st_lkxfm.htm .

El pcb que subi anda perfecto si bien le faltaria una etapa a la salida con un poco de ganancia y aun no determine si tiene que ser inversora , con el apuro no me fije el tema fase, esto si lo pones de refuerzo a otros parlantes. Hay un circuito de Ratmayor creo , que es un filtro para subwoofer con inversor o no de fase ( todos los comerciales lo traen ).

El resto es trabajar un poco .. suerte, pregunta todo lo que quieras.

Con respecto a la transformada de Laplace ...yo me habia olvidado todo! en la Web esta lleno de apuntes para refrescar .....

Como habia anunciado , hice la modificacion de las cajas ....

Fundamento cientifico: empece con el WinIsd simulando ventanas cuadradas cada vez mas grandes de superficie, ergo aumentaba la longitud . Tuve en cuenta que tambien disminuia el volumen de la caja al ocupar mas la ventana. El aumento progresivo de seccion puede tomarse como un "flare" largo.....

Hice una trampita: reemplace el parlante por el otro del juego , ya que el anterior no queria mas nada despues de tanta tortura.

Resultado: Mejor de lo que esperaba!! La SPL SUBIO MUCHISIMO , suena "desahogado" , limpio.
Quedaron un poco "booming" que como veran en las curvas caen debajo de los 100Hz , pero aun asi tratandose de los parlantes que son , es agradable.

Me atengo a las sanciones por el Off-Topic , pero el tema habia salido acá.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 22, 2011)

Aqui hay un link de uno que esta tan loco como yo... 
http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/index.htm


----------



## AntonioAA (May 26, 2011)

Continuando con el blog ... Hasta aqui los parlantes seguian horribles , apenas habia un golpe o una cortina bien grave... pedian perdon! 

Estuve viendo el programita "SubSaver" que permite calcular filtros y entre ellos esta el "Peaking" .
Calcule uno a 47Hz con 5dB de pico . 

Subo grafica de respuesta del filtro solo y del parlante con el...Pueden ver que a 50Hz la grafica es muy diferente a la anterior y cae como es de esperar a los 40Hz.

Nada que ver !!! se fue el booming, aguanta mucho mas graves y sufre mucho menos . Mas no se le puede pedir yo creo.


----------



## lovis777 (Jul 25, 2011)

hola como estan
busco consejo estoy aprendiendo a usar el arta y soy solo un aficionado en electronica bueno quisiera sus opiniones al respecto a esto
segun entiendo en estos graficos veo que se forma una ondonada o valle en los 50 y 150 hz  y luego sube en 500hz y baja en los 3700hz se ve horrible 
es de un woofer de 10" y un tweeter bala en 54lts y con tubo de 2" lo que pensado hacer es abrir mas el tubo y colocar uno de 4" nose si me ayudara  a mejorar.

y diran sus parametros t/s
probe muchas veces obtener exactos pero siempre cambian al no tener tester de miliamp en ac no ayuda asi que los que tengo no estoy seguro y al parecer no estan bien.
aqui se ve mejor .....esta cellada

y estos solo tweeter y woofer

lo que busco es hacerlo lo mas plano posible y si se puede apelar a filtros pasivos agredeceria el consejo pues no entiendo mucho. saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 26, 2011)

Lovis: 
Con que microfono estas midiendo? Si es de PC no podes tenerle mucha confianza , sobre todo en los extremos...
Pusiste las resistencias de referencia? fijate que estes leyendo el canal correcto ... a mi me pasó.

Por otra parte , si con la caja sellada se ve mejor , es que tu sintonia esta HORRIBLE . Posiblemente esta puesta muy baja . Podrias probar con los tubos mas cortos.

Lo que te sugiero es que uses dentro del Arta, el programa Limp , que te mide los parametros T/S muy facilmente.. fijate bien la parte de usar el metodo de la masa agregada o la caja cerrada a ver cual te resulta mas comodo.

Es normal que los parlantes tengan un pico de respuesta al final ( hablo del woofer ) eso tambien coincide con un aumento de distorsion. Por lo tanto tendrias que cortarlo antes  
Por lo que veo , ese pico esta en 2KHz y el tweeter no funciona antes de 5KHz . Eso es un problema.

Contame que divisor estas usando. 

Primero que todo yo optimizaria el woofer , o sea ajustar la sintonia y el corte antes del pico .
Luego empalmaria en tweeter atenuando y jugando con la frecuencia de corte.

Espero no te confunda y te ayude.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2011)

Para empezar, vas a tener que ponerle un L-Pad al tweeter, por que tiene mayor sensibilidad que el woofer... lo que es completamente normal.

Te recomiendo que busques unos temas de juanfilas sobre como medir los parlantes y diseñar los crossovers, por que este tema es de otra cosa diferente.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 26, 2011)

Buenas Zavalla , no es la primera vez que nos encontramos a esta hora! 
"Al p... pero temprano" dicen de los militares 
Flor de lio tiene este joven ... va a tener que trabajar bastante ... es como mi bafflecito mid-high.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola Antonio!
Y si...hace un rato que entré al laburo, pero es temprano y los que jod#%& todavía no aparecen 

Este flaco tiene un lio importante, empezando con que hay que adivinar como ha hecho el crossover de este coso...y siguiendo con que ha crossposteado el mensaje... :enfadado:


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 21, 2013)

el tema es viejo pero tengo un asunto parecido con un woofercito, suena bien a baja potencia, si aumento, sufre el woofer, ya había comentado el asunto de un HP con el compañero EZ en otro hilo, recién encuentro este tema con la experiencia de antonio, no se exactamente como hacen las mediciones de respuesta, si me  orientan un poco me animo y me aventuro en la corrección de mi wofercito, 

me dan una mano?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2013)

Para medir la respuesta del sistema tenés que usar un micrófono + preamplificador para captar al parlante y además necesitás un ampli para excitarlo. Para medir necesitás el sistema ARTA, y dentro de él debés usar la aplicación STEPS o la aplicación ARTA, pero la primera es mas sencilla...


----------

